# Colorado Women FT



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Any news from Walden, CO?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

open call backs
2,3,6,9,10,14,18,23,26,27,28,30,33,34,35,37,38,41,43,45,48,51,52,54,55,57,58,59,61,62,65,67,68,74,75,76,77,79,80,81,83,86

sorry Angelo nothing on Q


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> open call backs
> 2,3,6,9,10,14,18,23,26,27,28,30,33,34,35,37,38,41,43,45,48,51,52,54,55,57,58,59,61,62,65,67,68,74,75,76,77,79,80,81,83,86
> 
> sorry Angelo nothing on Q


Thanks for the udpdates Dewitt. If you or anybody hear anything from the Q, specially dog # 10 "Pick", it will be greatly appreciated.

Angelo


----------



## Ed Steward (Mar 30, 2005)

Dose any one have the call backs on the Derby, thanks.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

O to 4th 8,10,14,28,33,35,37,38,41,43,48,5,59,68,80,81

Am to 2nd 1,2,5,7,8,11,12,16,19,21,22,25,26,27,28,29,30,34,36,37,40,48,49,50,51,54,55

sorry nothing on D\Q


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Update
Still no info on D\Q


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Amateur 8 dogs to the 8 and final series
I think Bown has 2
Goettl, Howard, Gardave, Carter?

Open 
with 4 dogs left and weather suspension 
Paul Knutson's Spur and Kenny Trotts Arson hammered a monster Quad
several others compleated w/ big hunts
some pickups
Pacer Handled 


:grab:


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Update
> Still no info on D\Q


Geez, they are sure keeping the lid on D/Q


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Lance-CO said:


> Geez, they are sure keeping the lid on D/Q


bad news:
I saw 3 greens on Kenny's dashboard
I assume they were Q
but 4 series isn't bad either
not as good as chrome wheels on a 4-wheeler
but pretty close

D


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> bad news:
> I saw 3 greens on Kenny's dashboard
> I assume they were Q
> but 4 series isn't bad either
> ...


Thanks D, I finally heard from Kenny. Pick over ran the retired gun and had to handle.

Angelo


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Lanse Brown got 2nd in the Amat with Rosa and Res Jam in the Open with Eva..


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Arson win the Open
Spur 2nd
Ecket 3 & 4
Hook ran well


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> Thanks D, I finally heard from Kenny. Pick over ran the retired gun and had to handle.
> 
> Angelo


a respectable job...  go Pick!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Lanse Brown got 2nd in the Amat with Rosa and Res Jam in the Open with Eva..



Way to go Gals, thanks for carrying the "old man" through another trial


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

"World Famous Rosa Barks"

I crack up every time I see that dogs name. I love it!


----------



## romer (Feb 19, 2006)

Way to go Knutson and Spur!!!


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Bon-the trial was very well run and for the most part the tests were very demanding, the real problem is that almost every time we see the people who place in the Amateur stake they are all either bald, gray haired and over 60years old. Now I ask if for the most part these same Amateurs are the same ones- Goettl, Brown, Gardave, Howard- who judge, train their dogs, hold officer status in a club, put up with the AKC demands, phone calls from enterants, details of birds, lunches, land procurment and all the other things that allow the pros to make a living then where will the sport be in 10 years. I must commend Kenny, Paul and Billy for they all provided throwers and workers from their own camp which meant that the workers were experienced and added greatly to the smooth transition of the trial. If in the future we see more pros willing to contribute help at the trials they enter then I think that the expense of the club would be the same as if the club were to hire novice ROTC throwers who have to be taught every time. Oh yea I forgot-the first and second places in the Derby- average age of the dogs 19 months- average age of the two owners-71. The sport has a great future?


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

What were the Derby placements?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

lanse brown said:


> If in the future we see more pros willing to contribute help at the trials they enter then I think that the expense of the club would be the same as if the club were to hire novice ROTC throwers who have to be taught every time.


I feel I need to comment on this because it is like throwing a hand grenade over the wall....

Our club decided to hire ROTC cadets this year because in the past we have filled the gaps in lack of help via a local help wanted ad, sometimes people show up on Friday then don't come back on Saturday or Sunday.

The goal of the club is to build a LONG term relationship with the local ROTC Corps so as the years go on both organizations can grow. Next year I expect the throwers will be better versed in what needs to happen, give it a chance. The club did spend a good portion of Thursday teaching them the ends and outs as best we could. Also after many years of abusing Paul Knutson's hard working, dedicated bird boys I strongly felt our club needed to get it's act together as it comes to hired help. As a former ROTC graduate and knowing the caliber of young adults the Corps produces it was only natural to seek a realtionship with them. Not to mention these young men and women are our country's future leaders in the making, if just one remembers what FTs are about when they become a policy makers and their experience is positive then maybe it will help our sport! 

I do NOT take kindly to people critizing my bird boys, it is one of the most thankless jobs at a FT next to judging....so please do not knock the effort of the ROTC cadets, this was their first go and yes we had some issues, but if all works out well next year we will have a stronger team of throwers....remember no one is born knowing how to throw birds and if I remember correctly we only had 2 no birds in a 90 dog Open, I think maybe 1 in the Am, not sure about the minor stakes.....so please don't throw hand grenades when they are not necessary or appropriate!

I always hear talk about trying to bring new blood into the sport, yet we over look the one source of new blood - bird boys. Sometimes a thank you, please and stopping to answer their questions about what the dogs are doing and why goes a long way vs. complaining that they didn't throw your bird perfectly or they are a little slow setting up the winger or they didn't retire fast enough....etc, etc. We were all new to the sport, sometimes people should stop and think about it before their mouths react faster than their brains!

I'm off my soapbox now....

Lainee


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

FOM said:


> I feel I need to comment on this because it is like throwing a hand grenade over the wall....
> 
> Our club decided to hire ROTC cadets this year because in the past we have filled the gaps in lack of help via a local help wanted ad, sometimes people show up on Friday then don't come back on Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> ...


I have discovered the problem! You are using the wrong cadets. If you want trustworthy and reliable future leaders, perhaps you should be using the best of the best... Academy cadets, not ROTC cadets. ;-)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Osmosis said:


> I have discovered the problem! You are using the wrong cadets. If you want trustworthy and reliable future leaders, perhaps you should be using the best of the best... Academy cadets, not ROTC cadets. ;-)


That is GREAT! Hahahaha - oh the memories!!!

FOM


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Lainee my comment re ROTC help WAS NOT INTENDED to be critical of you or any other club that uses this group. MTARC a very well run club such as yourself does use the High School cadets and depending on the age it seems to work out, although there seems to be a declining work ethic as the years go by. My point is that the professionals make money with handling fees, charge their clients for all expenses on the road and sometimes send 22-24 dogs and offer no help- thus it is left to the Gray Beards and a few dedicated youngsters to provide a trial where the pro can perform and the absentee owners can stay home and expect to be informed regularlly as to how POPSICAL, their darling is running and inquire on RFTN "any news from xxx club trial?" There are many pros who do help and we all know who they are, however when a truck shows up and the pro has weekly bird boys who are trained then the trial has trained help, the club pays the help as it does with other groups, the pro pays the help's room and since the owners are sitting at home then the pro amortizes the room and board($50 per day x 3=$150 divided by 22 dogs = $7 per each owner. If our clubs are frustrated by putting on "private events" and we have a limited # of "members" it only stands to reason that those clubs may close and if they do the pro has lost a $2000-$2500 a weekend. You and David, Wayne and Tracy, the Peacocks, the Dorbands- and many others I have observed are always moving, and always pleasant. My point is that by having a requirement that for every x number of dogs entered by the pro they must(the pro) provide one worker for 3 days- sort of if you want to play you will have to pay. Please do not think that I was critical of PPRC I commend you for keeping the club alive, especially with lots of people who do not run Liscensed field trials, I won a Double Header with Jill back in the late 1800s and that would not have happened were the club not in existance and furthermore I am a card carrying coward and I am allergic to schrapnel and pain. XXXOOO Lanse


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Lanse, I agree with you wholeheartedly. 

Some pros provide bird boys as a rule, some will bring one if you ask. I think it should be a requirement for the pro's running big trucks. 

Now, you won second (congratulations!). Who won the rest of the placements in the Am?


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

I would like to say that the PPRC trial was very well run with people stepping in as needed. From an outsiders perspective, it was a good trial. I was there and Lainee did a marvelous job.

CWRC was also well run and I might suggest to all contestants, if you have not already done so, to take the time to thank the bird throwers for all of their hard work. They deserve that. Yes they are getting paid, but often a thank you and a gesture of appreciation makes a difference. 

I very much appreciate them and have found that any kind of homemade baked goodie thing is always very welcome. 

Many thanks to Petey, Dillon and Kohl for all they did last weekend.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MoJo said:


> I very much appreciate them and have found that any kind of homemade baked goodie thing is always very welcome.


Baked goodies???


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Can Somebody Tell Me Who Won The Amateur!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Can Somebody Tell Me Who Won The Amateur!


I don't know, but I'm sure we could find another way to..........

Congrat Laniee.........

and Bullet too.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I heard John G. won the Am....

Go pound sand Guthrie.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

FOM said:


> I heard John G. won the Am....
> 
> 
> 
> Lainee is right, Ozzie aned John Goettl won the AM. Great timing for the Ft Collins events on Saturday. ;-)


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

1) Results are posted on EE
2) Lainee, we also use ROTC (CSU AF) for our Hunt Test and have been very happy with them. They SHOW UP (which is huge) on time every day, they are polite, hard working, smarter than the average bear and learn the ropes quickly. Yes, they usually need to be coached a bit but I think they are an excellent choice.
________
Montana medical marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

FOM said:


> Go pound sand Guthrie.




I love it.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

SusanF said:


> 1) Results are posted on EE



I'm not seeing that they are. Help?

G


----------



## floridafan (Jun 29, 2009)

SusanF said:


> 1) Results are posted on EE


Not yet - I can't see anything for results.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

'Kay. Try again.
________
Amateur tube


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Big Congrats to Chris La Cross on his 3rd place finish in the Qual with a "Derby " dog , Watermarks Myle High Club ( Mylee) owned by Mike Noel, she is one heck of a nice dog with a very bright future

also to come right back and Jam the derby with Mylee and Desi (Ford's Designated Driver)

Thanks Chris, from the Mallari family for all your hard work this summer..Good Luck @ Fort Collins


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Here here! Congrats Mike Noel & Chris LaCross.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

SusanF said:


> 1) Results are posted on EE


Thanks for checking on that and resubmitting. I did notice that the Qual results show two first place winners, #1 and #27. Which is correct? 

Congrats to all the winners!

Thanks,
G


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> Just wanted to comment on paid workers and my experience. When I was putting on 2 trials a year at Duncan, OK and Lawton, OK......I established a working relationship with the local unemployment offices in each town. I told each office what I needed in the way of manpower. Sent them a job description and a list of what each worker needed to bring in the way of clothing etc. and that the hours could be daylight to dark or shorter depending on circumstances. Told the unemployment office that adults familiar with firearms and capable of physical work like throwing birds would be best.
> 
> I got what exactly I ordered. People who are registered with the unemployment office are people who really want to work. The office keeps a card (probably computer now) on the worker and follows up with the employer after the assignment to see if the employer was happy with the worker......They knew up front that they would receive 1/2 of each days wages at the completion of the day (Friday & Saturday) and they would receive the balance at the completion of the work on Sunday as well as wages for Sunday. Failure to show meant no pay for any previous days worked, leaving early same penalty.
> 
> ...


Bruce, although your process is definately worth sharing, I think most find it easier to.....................

Just keep on bitching.

It's more fun that way.


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey G,
Thanks for catching that! It was a long weekend ;-)
Qual winner was # 27, Clint Johnson's Karma. #1 was a JAM. Sorry for the confusion.
________
Og Kush


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

SusanF said:


> Hey G,
> Thanks for catching that! It was a long weekend ;-)
> Qual winner was # 27, Clint Johnson's Karma. #1 was a JAM. Sorry for the confusion.


No problem, glad you all had a good trial.  

G


----------

